# Razors edge/Nevada/Gotti = Bernie :)



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Just wanted to share my boy  and how lean he is getting!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

He is lookin good David, great shot of Bernie.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thank you  the lighting was just right lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol lighting was awesome. He does look great. I love his white chest


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Which Gotti dogs does he have in his ped...
And how far back? Just curious...
He's lookin on point!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Juan gotti x2 5th or 6th gen thank you all


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Lookin good.. I have a feeling my pup Diesel is gonna look a lot like him.. just the brindle is reversed


----------



## MurphsMama (Dec 11, 2010)

He is a good looking dog!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thank you guys I need to fix one dog on his pedigree that I made so you guys can see all the dogs in his family.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

He's looking good  I love me some big B


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

love his shiny coat! it's nice seeing dogs like that and knowing they're well taken care of.
on another note, there's a female dog around here that looks like him except her owner said she was a mastiff. (so confusing)


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

wow dave he has changed alot since we have been introduced to one another. getting more lean by the week with every pic. i cant say it enough i love his brindle and the stripes.

keep up the outstanding work and i hope his leg gets better. let me know how his hip scores turn out


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks Jimmy honestly flirtpoling Bernie is am accident waiing to happen because of the way he is built.

Finally finished his visual pedigree check it out:

American Bully Online Pedigree


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

mcmlxxxvii said:


> love his shiny coat! it's nice seeing dogs like that and knowing they're well taken care of.
> on another note, there's a female dog around here that looks like him except her owner said she was a mastiff. (so confusing)


Thank you we try our best to take care of our animals. The yogurt does wonders for his diet. I have bad peoPle call him a great Dane puppy lol Rottweiler mix and even boxer lol I am sure someone snuck in mastiff blood somewhere in his ped he has a lot of loose skin and his head is very different.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

kg420 said:


> He's looking good  I love me some big B


Thank you


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

What does he weigh if you dont mind me asking? Its always hard to tell the real size of a dog in a pic.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

78 pounds and you can see how lean he is.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> 78 pounds and you can see how lean he is.


 Yup looks nice.I kinda thought he would be in the 70's or so.Loki sits right around 100.I had him leaned to 86 @ the last ADBA show we attended lol


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Looking good! Good lighting 
I missed a pic yesterday of my boy- lighting was good- i reached for the camera and he moved. I've been leaning him Down too. I want him pretty ripped.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> Yup looks nice.I kinda thought he would be in the 70's or so.Loki sits right around 100.I had him leaned to 86 @ the last ADBA show we attended lol


Big boy 
86 adba conditioned?holy crap send me a pic!!!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Post a pic Cali


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

nice looking dog...you have a cool name "david" thats mines 2 lol


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Haha good stuff David


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

I can honestly say you learning with Bernie has made me a better and more responsible owner. Thanks for passing your experiences with your gorgeous bully Bernie. Onyx loves you for it. 

When I over flirted onyx that caused his limp also. Granted he can leap over my head brought the limp out fast. We did the same thing resting him for two weeks. Onyx went away fast. I was praying for clean results and you got the results. A limp you can rest. Torn tissue on the other hand is excruciating pain. My acl was worse than a double hernia and then some


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> Thank you we try our best to take care of our animals. The yogurt does wonders for his diet. I have bad peoPle call him a great Dane puppy lol Rottweiler mix and even boxer lol I am sure someone snuck in mastiff blood somewhere in his ped he has a lot of loose skin and his head is very different.


And you are "sayin" My dog looks DDB? SMH 
:rofl:


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Mach0 said:


> Big boy
> 86 adba conditioned?holy crap send me a pic!!!


Go to pictures the thread is titeled "A lil bit of Loki Luciano"


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> Yup looks nice.I kinda thought he would be in the 70's or so.Loki sits right around 100.I had him leaned to 86 @ the last ADBA show we attended lol


Guess i shouldnt of said 100 he was [email protected] last vet check


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't see how you can have a PURE adba American pit bull terrier that can weigh 96 pounds. There has never been a real apbt recorded at that weight. The largest pure bred apbt ive heard of was mayday and colbys pinscher. I am not dissing your dog at all by calling it a cross. On another forum I'm a member someone did a ddb x apbt cross on purpose. How about you post that pedigree?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Bernie is looking great!


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> I don't see how you can have a PURE adba American pit bull terrier that can weigh 96 pounds. There has never been a real apbt recorded at that weight. The largest pure bred apbt ive heard of was mayday and colbys pinscher. I am not dissing your dog at all by calling it a cross. On another forum I'm a member someone did a ddb x apbt cross on purpose. How about you post that pedigree?


He came with ukc papers So by no means have i ever said he was "PURE ADBA" like you said.Like i said he is going to be reg with ADBA for WP because they have shows locally.Im not denying there is any "Bully" in his PED.As i listed a some of them already.Is it really that hard to swallow that my boy is big and has a good apbt style build?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

David, Bernie is looking fantastic. That is a really good photo the lighting is perfect.


----------

